# Highwayman in,Threapwood near Cheadle,Staffs 2009



## mingerocket

The Highwayman was originally called the Green Man up until 1964 when it changed its name to The Highwayman Inn. It was a pub, hotel, and restaurant. In 1975 the beergarden was built and the guest rooms were knocked through. It then became The Highwayman we knew and loved. The Highwayman is due to be knocked down in the near future to make way for 8-10 houses to be built on the site.

this explore was quite un nerving due it being very dark and was brought to an abrupt end but more on that later.















Id been here a couple of times when i was younger and it was strange to see how little the place had changed.

After a good look over the exterior of the building and ignoring the "dangerous structure" signs, we crossed the very rotten flat roof to gain entrance





we decided to start with the ground floor as we were unsure as to how safe the upper floor would be so we ignored the wide open door to the upper floor and headed down the steps that led to the covered garden/conservetory













once in the main building we found it was pretty untouched with none of the usual vandalism













































toilets could do with a refurb














fully stocked bar










huge diesel generator and switchgear



























old skool tvs and dj booth













As we were just about to head back to the conservatory and up to the upper floors we heard a door slam shut.we both froze,crouched in the shadows and switched off our torches. my heart was racing as i heard footsteps approaching on the debris covered floor.It was only a few minutes until the unknown visitor walked away from our only exit route but it seemed like a lifetime.It was then a quick quiet run to the stairs and a dart over the collapsing roof and back safe to the car.






We can only assume a tramp is living upstairs as when we left the once wide open upper floor entrance was now firmly closed
be careful if your going to visit.

This one was an addrenaline rush


----------



## Indy500

Oh man - its sad to see her in such a state. Had some good times here. The amount of people I've seen take a pearler down the stairs is just uncountable. 

I've still got my original Highwayman card somewhere. The hair...the rock perms. And that was just the _men_!


----------



## the-sinner

Had many a great night there, every friday night thoughout the 80's, even played there twice on the live rock nights. It's a crying shame to see it like this. And yes Indy, I went down the stairs headfirst! mind you, after 5 or 6 pints it was more funny than painful, the pain came the morning after!


----------

